# DS suddenly walking differently/limping, but no injury ???



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

Yesterday, DS started walking funny with his right foot - he would limp on it on his tiptoes. I thought he was just being silly, but he kept it up all day long. When I looked at it, he said it hurt, but there is no sign of a bruise, swelling, discoloration, sting, bug bite, etc. He's been with me every minute so I know he hasn't fallen or gotten injured.

This morning, he was doing it with both feet, but again prodominately with the right foot.

What could be wrong?


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

My DS (28 months) has been doing that too - off and on for a while now. I think he gets cramps in his feet that are possibly growing pains. My pediatrician seemed to think it was nothing, but all I know is that DS will suddenly get very upset and not calm down until I've rubbed the arch of his foot for a while.

He spent the first almost 2 years of his life in Robeez, and then we coaxed him into some sneakers because the Robeez weren't holding up very well to his climbing, running, puddle-jumping, etc. The sneakers we got were just generic Chucks, with a very flexible sole, so I don't think it's the shoes.

I wish I had a better answer for you. I'd love to know if anyone else has had this experience too.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

My ds just had the tiniest sliver in the bottom of his foot. I didn't even see it the first several times I looked at this foot. Just a thought.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Our son sometimes strains muscles in his legs -- and it can really hurt. It usually happens when he's been doing something like pushing a trike (with his friends the run REALLY fast and he prefers to push the trike rather than ride) - he's leaned over the trike and it puts funny pressure on his legs. I had him at the doctor in the spring because he refused to put any pressure at all on one leg. Nothing wrong with the leg, and it went away after 2-3 days.

So, has your son been 'driving' anything? Sitting on his legs/feet? If so, I would give warm baths and massage his feet to see if that helps.

If it keeps up for more than 2 or 3 days, I would recommend seeing the doctor. Sometimes a seemingly normal jump can give a hairline fracture. (Don't want to freak you out.)


----------



## liawbh (Sep 29, 2004)

If it's not better, PLEASE take him to get looked at. My ds had osteomyelitis (staph infection of the bone) at 18 months. If left untreated, it can cause permanent damage to the growth plate in the bone.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

this happened to my friend's ds recently- turned out he had cocxsacki (sp?) virus. his foot hurt until the blisters came out


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I just read somewhere, the newspaper? would have been LA times, about toddlers limping. It was caused by swelling in the joints and went away but may have needed some treatment. I'll see if I can find it.

Here, see if this works:
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...MPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

I got really worried about staph, so I took him to the doctor yesterday. The ped thinks it is an inflamed tendon and will recheck or do X-rays in a week if he's still limping.

As of this morning, I think he is doing better!

Thanks for all of the input, mamas! HUGS!


----------



## liawbh (Sep 29, 2004)

I hate freaking people out, but if it's still bad in a few days, I'd seriously consider a 2nd opinion. I have had several people tell me how lucky we were that our ped. was an infectious disease specialist before she was a ped., because osteomyelitis is often not diagnosed until there has already been some damage done.


----------



## Loris (May 4, 2004)

I was thinking it could be a sliver as well.


----------



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liawbh* 
I hate freaking people out, but if it's still bad in a few days, I'd seriously consider a 2nd opinion. I have had several people tell me how lucky we were that our ped. was an infectious disease specialist before she was a ped., because osteomyelitis is often not diagnosed until there has already been some damage done.

Thanks, mama! We will definitely have it looked at again if he's still limping. I've read that can often go undiagnosed, so I really want to be sure!! Thank you for the encouragement!


----------

